# A day of Detailling - ***LOTS OF PICS***



## amiTT (Jul 24, 2007)

I know it's not a TT, but as mine has now gone and replaced by this, I thought I would give it a full over, like I did many times with the TT. Started at 9am, finished about 4pm without a break  but the result was amazing!

So as you can see, the 6 days of ownership so far have been up and down the motorway have really taken their toll on what was a clean car...


























































I decided to start with the boot, as this seemed to have loads of leaves and dirt in it... the finished result is below...










I even cleaned the spare wheel!










After this I tackled the interior using AG Leather Cleaner, AG Interior Shampoo, a hoover and some MF Cloths, Unfortunately I didn't take any photos of this part...

Next came the Exterior, I decided to Snow Foam the car with a mix of Snow Foam, AG Shampoo and Virosol to remove most of the residue/dirt/wax from the exterior and under the arches...


















After the snow foam I washed the car using AG Shampoo and the 2 bucket method, followed by drying the car with a MF cloth. I washed the wheels with neat Virosol to remove all of the embeded brake dust.

Then came the Clay, used Megs Smooth Surface kit on the whole car including the Bodywork, Wheels and Windows... The clay bar after a few wipes on the bonnet looked like this:










Obviously the previous owner didn't take that much care of it 

It was then washed again using 2 BM and AG Shampoo, and dried off with a MF Cloth, and looked a little something like this:


























I then decided to tackle the wheels with AG Super Resin Polish to provide a good base for the AG Extra Gloss Protection which at first I applied one coat as it needs between 30 and 60 mins to cure.

Then the easy bit, I plugged in my Megs G220 DA Polisher and got to the paintwork using Megs DA Cleaner Polish. I managed to remove most swirls and after removing, the paintwork had a lovely "ping" to it 

I removed the EGP from the wheels, and applied a second coat to provide sufficient protection on the wheels and to aid cleaning.

Next I applied AG High Definition Wax by hand all over the car, and then left it to cure for about 30 mins before removing.

I removed the second layer of EGP off the wheels which now looked spectacular 

Last bit was the finishing touches including tyre wall dressing and some RainX for the windows, although it doesnt last long, it cleans the windows excellently and is a good repellant for about 2 weeks which is acceptable to me as it is easy to re-apply and remove.

The finished product:


























































Hope you enjoyed the read 

Amit


----------



## Wild Woods (Feb 25, 2008)

Looking good. Makes my Merc look very dirty. Must get out tomorrow and do the cars.

Just sorted out some hose connectors so the hot and cold taps now work as a mixer tap so I have warm/ hot water going through the jet wash and hose


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Bloody hell.... is this what i'm in for next week? 

Looks great aMz.... I've been checking on yr progress all day via BBM to guage an idea of how long it'll take to do mine. Luckily they'll be 2 of us next week and i'm sorry i wasnt around to help you today.

You really look after your cars and judging by the condition of this one when you got it, i'm pleased its gone to a loving home. Will be good to see this in the flesh before we get the freeze this coming week!


----------



## stu_tt (May 17, 2007)

Amit, it looks sooo much better with some of your TLC. Looks like I'm going down the G220 route, too. If those results are in the realms fo the novice (me!), then I'll be happy to have a go at mine!

stu


----------



## jamal (Nov 16, 2007)

Looking good Amz, keep it up 8)


----------

